# Wie lange braucht DHL ca.?



## Leckerlie (13. November 2008)

Huhuu,

hab mir wotlk bei amazon bestellt... habe aber vorher noch nie etwas bei amazon bestellt....

nun wollte ich mal fragen ob vielleicht Leute hier sind die Erfahrung mit den Lieferzeiten haben weil sie des öfteren dort bestellen... 

Status:
10:53  	---  	Lieferung hat das Versandzentrum verlassen und ist unterwegs.

Heute um 10:53

Hat vielleicht jemand ne anhung wie lange DHL ca. braucht?

lg, 
leckerlie


----------



## Allthor (13. November 2008)

Dann würde ich auf morgen tippen...


----------



## gOOvER (13. November 2008)

Wenn Du es als normalen Versand bestellt hast, kann das bis zu 2 Tagen dauern. Als Premiumversand hast Du es normal am nächsten Tag. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MaexxDesign (13. November 2008)

Das wird wohl erst morgen ankommen.
Die Zulieferung bei amazon sieht so aus (Beispiel):


> Datum Zeit Ort Nähere Informationen
> 7. November 2008  	14:25  	Köngen DE  	Zugestellt.
> 7. November 2008 	07:10 	Köngen DE 	Lieferung wird zugestellt
> 6. November 2008 	11:44 	Leipzig DE 	Lieferung hat das Depot verlassen.
> 6. November 2008 	08:52 	--- 	Lieferung hat das Versandzentrum verlassen und ist unterwegs.



Und aktuell sieht es bei mir mit Wotlk so aus:


> Datum  	Zeit  	Ort  	Nähere Informationen
> 13. November 2008 	07:37 	Köngen DE 	Lieferung wird zugestellt
> 12. November 2008 	13:32 	Staufenberg DE 	Lieferung hat das Depot verlassen.
> 12. November 2008 	04:52 	--- 	Lieferung hat das Versandzentrum verlassen und ist unterwegs.


Meine Version wird noch heute kommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## computerblicker (13. November 2008)

Meins hat das Depot in meiner Nähe (40km) schon verlassen, heute morgen um 9e

Wenn die Post da war und nicht liefert fahr ich ins Einkaufszentrum^^


----------



## Chim3r4 (13. November 2008)

hatte es am Montag bestellt und hab grad erfahren, dass es bei mir daheim angekommen ist.


----------



## computerblicker (13. November 2008)

> 13. November 2008	09:05	Eutingen im Gäu DE	Lieferung wird zugestellt
> 12. November 2008	13:10	Staufenberg DE	Lieferung hat das Depot verlassen.
> 12. November 2008	04:52	---	Lieferung hat das Versandzentrum verlassen und ist unterwegs.


Das kommt heute, das muss einfach kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachher isses so nen fauler DHL Typ der ohne Klingeln einfach nen orangenen Zettel reinhaut...aber ich werd auf der Lauer sein und ihn bis nach Hause verfolgen...MUHA...*mhm*...=D


----------



## MrBrowni (13. November 2008)

Bei mir war es so:

Datum	Zeit	Ort	Nähere Informationen
13. November 2008	11:51	Dortmund DE	Zugestellt.
13. November 2008	07:32	Dortmund DE	Lieferung wird zugestellt
12. November 2008	21:06	HUB Wabern DE	Lieferung hat das Depot verlassen.
12. November 2008	19:57	---	Lieferung hat das Versandzentrum verlassen und ist unterwegs.


Gruß
MrBrowni


----------



## Leckerlie (13. November 2008)

hm, ok thx für die infos :-)


----------



## Maligtus (13. November 2008)

12.11.08 00:00 Elektronische Sendungsdaten liegen vor
12.11.08 09:55 Die Sendung wurde im Einlieferungs-Paketzentrum 13.11.08 02:11 Zustell-Paketzentrum 47 Krefeld
13.11.08 07:41 Die Sendung wurde in der Zustellbasis bearbeitet.
13.11.08 10:43 Zustellung Die Sendung wurde ausgeliefert




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Freue mich auf heute Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Säsh1 (13. November 2008)

Du hast doch bestimmt ne Sendeeverfolgungsnummer erhalten.

Bei DHL steht dann oben "Nächster Schritt", da sollte stehen wann es kommt. 

Ich warte auch drauf. Wenn der nicht gleich kommt hole ich mir das woanders.


----------



## bruderelfe (13. November 2008)

Meine es ist von dhl eine frechheit, aber bins net anders gewöhnt grade bei dem fahrer der bei uns fährt, der kommt samstags auch erst mal um 19uhr, manchmal denke ich der fährt wie er will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pala_mit_Gummihammer (13. November 2008)

Leckerlie schrieb:


> Hat vielleicht jemand ne anhung wie lange DHL ca. braucht?



Habs auch bei Amazon bestellt bei mir war der DHL Mann um 9:30 

bringt aber wohl sowieso nichts da was man so liest 85% der Keys falsch sind

inkl. meinem -.-


----------



## Valleron (13. November 2008)

Da kann ich mich Gott sei Dank auf meinen UPS´ler verlassen. Meine CE kam heut morgen um 10.03 Uhr bei mir an. DHL hat bei mir regelmäßig Verspätung so 1 - 2 Tage.


----------



## szene333 (13. November 2008)

Datum/Uhrzeit  	Status  	Beschreibung
12.11.08 00:00 	Elektronische Sendungsdaten liegen vor 	Elektronische Sendungsdaten liegen vor
12.11.08 09:03 	Einlieferungs-Paketzentrum 	Die Sendung wurde im Einlieferungs-Paketzentrum bearbeitet.
13.11.08 00:55 	Zustell-Paketzentrum 	47 Krefeld
13.11.08 08:56 	Zustellbasis 	Die Sendung wurde in der Zustellbasis bearbeitet.
13.11.08 08:58 	Eingang Zustellbasis 	Die Sendung ist in der Zustellbasis eingegangen.
13.11.08 11:07 	Zustellung 	Die Sendung wurde ausgeliefert.


Müsste also schon da sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AliasSense (13. November 2008)

9.03 uhr, hehe meiner ist schneller  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sehr geehrter Herr ????,
unser Logistikzentrum hat die unten aufgeführte Bestellung soeben verschickt. 
Ihre Bestellnummer: ???? (eingegangen am 03.11.08)
Die Sendung geht an: ????
Der Versand erfolgt über: Deutsche Post


----------



## v3n0m (13. November 2008)

Also meins is grade mit DHL gekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (13. November 2008)

Leckerlie schrieb:


> Huhuu,
> 
> hab mir wotlk bei amazon bestellt... habe aber vorher noch nie etwas bei amazon bestellt....
> 
> ...




ein kleiner TIPP gehe auf der seite von Dhl.de und gib die Paketnummer von (amazon?) ein dann auf Sendungsverfolgung dort siehst du wie weit DHL ist . bei mir ist das ADDOn mit den Posten unterwegs^^ ka wann bei dir der Postbote kommt ( bei mir zwischen 14.00 bis 16.00 )


----------



## dergrossegonzo (13. November 2008)

Ich sags mal so - Amazon hat dieses mal voll verkackt.

Warum weiß ich nicht, aber das Paket war heute nicht mit dabei.

Was ein Glück, ich brauchte eh 2 und hab daher nun meinen Key vom M....  M....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber so etwas werde ich nie wieder mit Amazon versuchen. Schade, denn bisher hat es immer 
geklappt.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (13. November 2008)

> Ergebnis Ihrer SucheSendungsnummer 347504284265
> 
> Produkt / Service: DHL Paket/ Europack National
> Empfänger: --------------------------------------------
> ...



laut der Sendungsverfolgung soll mein parket heute doch noch kommen habe ich garnicht gesehen was üoben steht^^


----------



## DarthBana (13. November 2008)

Amazon:

Datum                    Zeit      Ort Nähere Informationen 
13. November 2008 09:27   Rüdersdorf DE Lieferung wird zugestellt 
12. November 2008 11:50   Leipzig DE Lieferung hat das Depot verlassen. 
12. November 2008 12:51   --- Lieferung hat das Versandzentrum verlassen und ist unterwegs. 


DHL:

Datum/Uhrzeit Status Beschreibung 
12.11.08 00:00 Elektronische Sendungsdaten liegen vor
12.11.08 11:50 Einlieferungs-Paketzentrum Die Sendung wurde im Einlieferungs-Paketzentrum bearbeitet. 
13.11.08 00:39 Zustell-Paketzentrum 15 Rüdersdorf 
13.11.08 09:26 Eingang Zustellbasis Die Sendung ist in der Zustellbasis eingegangen. 
13.11.08 09:27 Zustellbasis Die Sendung wurde in der Zustellbasis bearbeitet. 
Nächster Schritt: Die Sendung wird dem Empfänger voraussichtlich heute zugestellt. 

Wie ich immer dieses Wort voraussichtlich mag^^
na mal kucken ob das heut noch was wird.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (13. November 2008)

ich mag das Wort voraussichtlich auch^^ klingt immer so als ob alles so klappt^^


----------



## computerblicker (13. November 2008)

> 13.11.08 09:05	Zustellbasis	Die Sendung wurde in der Zustellbasis bearbeitet.





> Nächster Schritt:	Die Sendung wird dem Empfänger voraussichtlich heute zugestellt.



"wahrscheinlich"...hrhr...wie geil *lol*


----------



## Methr (13. November 2008)

Gothic_1234 schrieb:


> ein kleiner TIPP gehe auf der seite von Dhl.de und gib die Paketnummer von (amazon?) ein dann auf Sendungsverfolgung dort siehst du wie weit DHL ist . bei mir ist das ADDOn mit den Posten unterwegs^^ ka wann bei dir der Postbote kommt ( bei mir zwischen 14.00 bis 16.00 )




Gerade als ich das machen wollte, klingelt es an der Tür und eine freundliche in Gelb / Rot bekleidete Frau von DHL bat mich um die Unterschrift für mein Päkchen.
Wunderbar.


----------



## Malakas (13. November 2008)

Gothic_1234 schrieb:


> ein kleiner TIPP gehe auf der seite von Dhl.de und gib die Paketnummer von (amazon?) ein dann auf Sendungsverfolgung dort siehst du wie weit DHL ist . bei mir ist das ADDOn mit den Posten unterwegs^^ ka wann bei dir der Postbote kommt ( bei mir zwischen 14.00 bis 16.00 )




ein ganz kleiner Tipp...was meinst du woher er den Status her hat ?!?  : 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

er hat das paket verfolgt, jetzt will er wissen wann der DHL mann kommt. Was natürlich niemand sagen kann...arbeiten werden die DHL Menschen wohl so bis 18uhr, dannach würde ich nicht mehr damit rechnen.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (13. November 2008)

Methr schrieb:


> Gerade als ich das machen wollte, klingelt es an der Tür und eine freundliche in Gelb / Rot bekleidete Frau von DHL bat mich um die Unterschrift für mein Päkchen.
> Wunderbar.




gz du glücklicher^^^*neidischgucken*


----------



## Yinnai (13. November 2008)

dergrossegonzo schrieb:


> Ich sags mal so - Amazon hat dieses mal voll verkackt.
> 
> Warum weiß ich nicht, aber das Paket war heute nicht mit dabei.
> 
> ...



Naja nur weil es nicht mit der Post kam heißt es nicht das es heute nicht mehr kommt. Wenn du Glück hast steht der DHL Typ in 5min vor der Tür...


----------



## snif07 (13. November 2008)

Meins liegt daheim im Briefkaste -.-
Jetzt muss ich bis 16:30 warten, bis ich es instalieren kann... zocken werde ich dann warscheinlich erst morgen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Methr (13. November 2008)

Gothic_1234 schrieb:


> gz du glücklicher^^^*neidischgucken*



Danke. Und das beste ist die dicke "Erfolg!" Nachricht, die mich so eben in meiner Account Verwaltung erwartet hat.
Ich glaube, zur Abwechslung habe ich mal Glück gehabt.
*Allen viel Glück wünscht*


----------



## Thí (13. November 2008)

Ich denke mal ein paar Leute werden Pech haben und das Game erst Morgen in den Händen halten können. Die meisten jedoch, werden es heute schon bekommen, das ist Regional ganz unterschiedlich und kommt ganz darauf an wieviele Spiele Versendet werden müssen und wieviele Kuriere Regional im Einsatz sind.

Ich hab es eben vor 20 Min. bekommen und bin gerade bei der Installation des Add Ons.

Ob Heute oder Morgen, wir sehn uns auf Nordend!


----------



## Vibria (13. November 2008)

Also, ich bin sehr zufrieden mit Amazon!

Sitz zwar noch auf der Arbeit, aber hab heut vormittag mal in die Paketverfolgung geguckt und erfreut festgestellt, dass dort "ausgeliefert" steht. Das Paket wartet also zu Hause auf mich!  :-D


----------



## crizzle (13. November 2008)

ick weiß au net  in meinem kleinen kaff im media markt sind se ausverkauft -.-


nun kauft meine schwester mir es bei sich bei dodenhof-.-



viel spass ihr glücklichen^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





btw: ersten bei uns sind schon auf Level 73 !


----------



## BüffelonTour (13. November 2008)

Also, ich habe mir das Spiel 4 mal vorbestellt! trodzdem bin ich heut früh ins Einkaufszentrum gegangen! Punkt 8 Uhr stand ich vor der Tür ( vorher stand ich noch eine Stunde am Busbahnhof, weil die buse komisch gefahren sind und die linien nicht gestimmt haben), ging rein, rannte durch die Gänge und fand einen Mitarbeiter. Ich fragte Ihn ob sie schon das neue addon für WoW haben und er nein haben wir nicht kommt noch. Naja das ganze führte dazu das ich da weitere 3 std rumirrte, den kunden andauernd nervte naja und gegen halb 12 hatte ich das dann endlich. Naja dann schnell zum Kumpel, auf sein Päckchen warten ( wegen ihm war der ganze ärger, er muss arbeiten und konnte das päckchen deshalb nicht annehmen und ich wollte ihn überraschen sozusagen, weil er schon ganzen tag zuvor rumgeflammed hatte, das er es nicht pünktlich bekommt). So is vorhin gekommen, installiere grad mein WoW , naja und wo ich CD eingelegt habe , dachte ich shcon das laufwerk fliegt mir um die Ohren xDD. Also so laut war das noch nie! Naja ich hoffe das keine weiteren probs mehr auftretten, damit ich dann endlich on gehen kann. Naja wünsch euch noch viel Glück bei allem

Have Fun


----------



## Yinnai (13. November 2008)

Also bei mir scheint der Auslieferer viel zu tun zu haben, mein Addon ging laut Sendungsverfolgung um 7:26 aus der Zustellbasis aus und ist immernoch nicht da... Naja was solls hocke eh noch bis 17Uhr auf der Arbeit.


----------



## philits (13. November 2008)

also ich hab bisher kein paket bekommen...heißt wohl das es heut nicht mehr kommen wird. naja war mir irgendwie eh klar, hab bei sowas kein glück ^^

naja starte ich halt einen tag später


----------



## lucan (13. November 2008)

Status:  	Die Sendung wurde im Zustell-Paketzentrum bearbeitet.
Status von: 	13.11.08 00:30
Nächster Schritt: 	30 Hannover



12.11.08 00:00  Elektronische Sendungsdaten liegen vor
12.11.08 12:11 	Einlieferungs-Paketzentrum 	Die Sendung wurde im Einlieferungs-Paketzentrum bearbeitet.
13.11.08 00:26 	Paketzentrum 	Die Sendung wurde im Paketzentrum bearbeitet.
13.11.08 00:30 	Zustell-Paketzentrum 	30 Hannover



sieht wohl eher schlecht aus,  seit 0:30 nichts neues 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arido (13. November 2008)

12.11.08 00:00 Elektronische Sendungsdaten liegen vor Elektronische Sendungsdaten liegen vor 
12.11.08 13:11 Einlieferungs-Paketzentrum Die Sendung wurde im Einlieferungs-Paketzentrum bearbeitet. 
13.11.08 00:45 Zustell-Paketzentrum 47 Krefeld 
13.11.08 09:01 Zustellbasis Die Sendung wurde in der Zustellbasis bearbeitet. 
13.11.08 09:01 Eingang Zustellbasis Die Sendung ist in der Zustellbasis eingegangen. 


Ich freu mich auch!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## computerblicker (13. November 2008)

Gerade eben hat die Post gebimmelt, es is da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

! MUHA^^


----------



## Gothic_1234 (13. November 2008)

ochmennnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnooooooooooooo

das ist nicht net -.- will auch weiter zocken


To mouch GZ


----------



## Altsahir (13. November 2008)

Meine Frau hat sich grad per Messenger bei mir im Büro gemeldet: Päckchen von Amazon ist da  ....


Yippiaeh  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## meldrakin (13. November 2008)

computerblicker schrieb:


> Gerade eben hat die Post gebimmelt, es is da
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich werd wahnsinnig.. 


13.11.2008   
07:24 
Düsseldorf 
Beladen  
Sendung befindet sich auf dem Weg zum Empfänger

Ich mein, wie lang brauchen die denn ? Der blöde bus is seit halb 8 heute morhen unterwegs??


----------



## bruderelfe (13. November 2008)

D,dorf-Holthausen,
wartet auch noch, die hp von dhl mit sendestatus halten sie eh net aktuell es kotzt mich bald an, dhl ist sowas von unfähig!


----------



## Gothic_1234 (13. November 2008)

so langsam gehen mir die IDEEN aus was ich noch alles machen könnte um die um zu bekommen^^


----------



## computerblicker (13. November 2008)

meldrakin schrieb:


> Ich werd wahnsinnig..
> 
> 
> 13.11.2008
> ...


Genau das mit dem "befindet sich auf dem Weg" stand bei mir auch und 1-2h später hat die Post (oder eher DHL) geklingelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viel Glück!


----------



## Tidoc (13. November 2008)

morgen kommt es


----------



## bruderelfe (13. November 2008)

Tidoc schrieb:


> morgen kommt es


Hör bitte auf sowas brauche ich net!
die sollen arbeiten das ist auch derren geschäft!


----------



## Maddwarf (13. November 2008)

Geht eigentlich meißtens recht flott... gerade bei Amazon, hatte ich noch nie Probleme so auch heute nicht und habe keinen Premium Versand gewählt !

12.11.08 00:00  	Elektronische Sendungsdaten liegen vor
12.11.08 09:35 	Die Sendung wurde im Einlieferungs-Paketzentrum bearbeitet.
13.11.08 03:01 	Zustell-Paketzentrum 	55 Saulheim
13.11.08 06:40 	Die Sendung wurde in der Zustellbasis bearbeitet.
13.11.08 10:57 	Die Sendung wurde ausgeliefert.

cu
MAD


----------



## Gothic_1234 (13. November 2008)

hätte ich bloss Overnight gelassen^^ naja habe mich doch für den Standartversand entschieden -.-


----------



## Lendryll (13. November 2008)

12.11.08 00:00  	Elektronische Sendungsdaten liegen vor  	Elektronische Sendungsdaten liegen vor
12.11.08 11:45 	Einlieferungs-Paketzentrum 	Die Sendung wurde im Einlieferungs-Paketzentrum bearbeitet.
13.11.08 02:49 	Zustell-Paketzentrum 	50 Köln
13.11.08 07:24 	Zustellbasis 	Die Sendung wurde in der Zustellbasis bearbeitet.
13.11.08 09:20 	Zustellung 	Die Sendung wurde ausgeliefert.

Ich installiere grade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


82% Yeahaaaaa


----------



## Altsahir (13. November 2008)

Gothic_1234 schrieb:


> hätte ich bloss Overnight gelassen^^ naja habe mich doch für den Standartversand entschieden -.-



Ich hatte standard ... ist gerade angekommen ... also Kopf hoch.


----------



## Slavery (13. November 2008)

Kein Grund durchzudrehen, es wird bestimmt kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (13. November 2008)

die hoffnung stirbt zu letzt^^


/e

drehe schon seit gestern schon durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deadlift (13. November 2008)

Wart auch noch T_T

Meine Level Partner ham jetzt schon 4 Std Vorsprung....


----------



## Gerbalin (13. November 2008)

übt Euch mal in Gedult ist doch besser wenn net alle auf einmal kommen und spielen, wir danken es Euch auch wenn Ihr noch nen Tag wartet.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (13. November 2008)

Deadlift schrieb:


> Wart auch noch T_T
> 
> Meine Level Partner ham jetzt schon 4 Std Vorsprung....




lol Oo auch gemein nicht wahr^^


----------



## bruderelfe (13. November 2008)

Liebe DHL, bitte schicke uns rasch die spiele, dann gibts auch schöne geschenke zu Weihnachten!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cassiopheia (13. November 2008)

Datum/Uhrzeit  	Status  	Beschreibung
12.11.08 00:00 	Elektronische Sendungsdaten liegen vor 	Elektronische Sendungsdaten liegen vor
12.11.08 10:11 	Einlieferungs-Paketzentrum 	Die Sendung wurde im Einlieferungs-Paketzentrum bearbeitet.
13.11.08 05:00 	Zustell-Paketzentrum 	28 Bremen
13.11.08 08:04 	Paketzentrum 	Die Sendung wurde im Paketzentrum bearbeitet.
13.11.08 08:27 	Zustellbasis 	Die Sendung wurde in der Zustellbasis bearbeitet.

Nächster Schritt:  	Die Sendung wird dem Empfänger voraussichtlich heute zugestellt.

*hibbel* die dhl leute sollen sich mal beeilen, muss ggn 15:30 Uhr weg und es gibt nichts schlimmeres als ein Paket / Päckchen zu verpassen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bruderelfe (13. November 2008)

Gerbalin schrieb:


> übt Euch mal in Gedult ist doch besser wenn net alle auf einmal kommen und spielen, wir danken es Euch auch wenn Ihr noch nen Tag wartet.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das sagt jemand der sicher das addon hat, viele von euch hatten es tage vor uns also ruhe bitte, und ich warte net gerne 10jahre dann hätte ich heute nacht auch zu mediamakrt gehen können! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maddwarf (13. November 2008)

Deadlift schrieb:


> Wart auch noch T_T
> 
> Meine Level Partner ham jetzt schon 4 Std Vorsprung....



Ach Leute..... was sind denn 4 Stunden ?
Ich arbeite auch den ganzen Tag und meine DVD liegt seit Stunden hier..... so ist das eben.

Das ist nur ein Spiel....... warum macht Ihr Euch so bockig ?

Hofft lieber mal das Euer Key dann gültig ist, falls Euer Laufwerk die DVD liest !

Heute morgen zum Kaffe eingeloggt und noch Bankfach aufgeräumt, damit da heute Abend platz ist wenn ich nach Nordend gehe und was steht da am Briefkasten ?

Ein 71er Hexer und ein 58er DK........  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (13. November 2008)

Gelbschwarzen Leute sollen hinne machen meine Accounterweiterung wartet schon sehnsüchtig auf dem KEY^^ , die sollen in ihre Postautos ne Turbo ein bauen xD


----------



## Yinnai (13. November 2008)

bruderelfe schrieb:


> Das sagt jemand der sicher das addon hat, viele von euch hatten es tage vor uns also ruhe bitte, und ich warte net gerne 10jahre dann hätte ich heute nacht auch zu mediamakrt gehen können!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Frage mich gerade was mich geritten hat es zu bestellen obwohl der nächste Mediamarkt 10min Fahrt entfernt ist -.-


----------



## bruderelfe (13. November 2008)

Yinnai schrieb:


> Frage mich gerade was mich geritten hat es zu bestellen obwohl der nächste Mediamarkt 10min Fahrt entfernt ist -.-


Bei mir mit dem auto 15min habe kein auto, und nachts um0uhr nach bilk latschen muss ich net haben, sonst wäre ich nach bild und ich habe es auch billiger bekommen 25€ deswegen habe ich es da bestellt!


----------



## trowman (13. November 2008)

So sieht es bei mir aus:

Produkt / Service:  	DHL Paket/ Europack National
Empfänger: 	##########################
Status: 	
Die Sendung wurde in der Zustellbasis bearbeitet.
Status von: 	13.11.08 09:41
Nächster Schritt: 	Die Sendung wird dem Empfänger voraussichtlich heute zugestellt.

12.11.08 00:00  	Elektronische Sendungsdaten liegen vor  	Elektronische Sendungsdaten liegen vor
12.11.08 11:41 	Einlieferungs-Paketzentrum 	Die Sendung wurde im Einlieferungs-Paketzentrum bearbeitet.
13.11.08 01:32 	Zustell-Paketzentrum 	17 Neustrelitz
13.11.08 09:41 	Zustellbasis 	Die Sendung wurde in der Zustellbasis bearbeitet.


----------



## meldrakin (13. November 2008)

Maddwarf schrieb:


> Geht eigentlich meißtens recht flott... gerade bei Amazon, hatte ich noch nie Probleme so auch heute nicht und habe keinen Premium Versand gewählt !
> 
> 12.11.08 00:00  	Elektronische Sendungsdaten liegen vor
> 12.11.08 09:35 	Die Sendung wurde im Einlieferungs-Paketzentrum bearbeitet.
> ...




Hab overnight und dennoch nicht bekommen..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (13. November 2008)

meldrakin schrieb:


> Hab overnight und dennoch nicht bekommen..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


eigendlich soll man bis 12.00 das bekommen wenn per overnight bestellt als ich das letzt mal per overnigth bestellt hatte , kam der poste pkt 9.00^^


----------



## spielbergklon (13. November 2008)

Empfänger:  *************
Status: Die Sendung wurde im Zustell-Paketzentrum bearbeitet.
Status von: 12.11.08 09:16
Nächster Schritt: 34 Staufenberg

12.11.08 00:00  Elektronische Sendungsdaten liegen vor
12.11.08 09:16 	Zustell-Paketzentrum 	34 Staufenberg



gammelt das paket seit gestern morgen da rum oder wie?!


----------



## Dorpuh (13. November 2008)

nervt das ob der dhl spezi heut wohl noch kommt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

bei mir steht das da:
Status:  	
Die Sendung wurde in der Zustellbasis bearbeitet.
Status von: 	13.11.08 09:54
Nächster Schritt: 	Die Sendung wird dem Empfänger voraussichtlich heute zugestellt.



ob ich das wohl in naher zeit bekomm oder erst heut abend kann ja net sein das die so lange brauchen wir haben 2 paketdepots in der stadt und ich wohne net so weit entfernt von denen das dass so ewig dauert -.-


----------



## Yinnai (13. November 2008)

Endlich ausgeliefert... Jetzt nur noch bis Feierabend abwarten =D


----------



## Lewita (13. November 2008)

trowman schrieb:


> Status von: 	13.11.08 09:41
> Nächster Schritt: 	Die Sendung wird dem Empfänger voraussichtlich heute zugestellt.



Das selbe steht bei mir auch aber...

1.-die Post kommt bei uns immer zwischen 11 und 12
2.-fals es mit dhl kommt wirds heute auch nichmehr hier ankommen da dhl bei mir noch nie nach 12 uhr war

Werde mich bis morgen gedulden ... iss ja auch net weiter schlimm ... BC hatte ich am Relasetag und es war grauenhaft alles überfüllt ...


----------



## trowman (13. November 2008)

Hab grad anruf bekommen das der Postbote mit meinem Spiel kam *freu*


----------



## Rise Above (13. November 2008)

Oo bei mir ist was seltsames^^ 
13. November 2008  	13:17  	Bielefeld DE  	Zugestellt.
13. November 2008 	08:06 	Bielefeld DE 	Lieferung wird zugestellt
12. November 2008 	11:00 	Leipzig DE 	Lieferung hat das Depot verlassen.
12. November 2008 	05:50 	--- 	Lieferung hat das Versandzentrum verlassen und ist unterwegs.

ZUGESTELLT steht da.. Nur irgendwie hab ich das noch net in der Hand :O


----------



## Dorpuh (13. November 2008)

das is aber ziemlich kacke wenn man da schon extra net soviel zeit und dann wartet man auf was und es passiert nix!
ich weiß net mal ob der nun heut schon da war oder noch kommt keinen plan!
hab ja gedacht gehste auf nummer sicher und bestellst vor damit du es gleich hast und nun sitz ich hier wie auf heißen kohlen -.-
Status:  	
Die Sendung wurde in der Zustellbasis bearbeitet.
Status von: 	13.11.08 09:54
Nächster Schritt: 	Die Sendung wird dem Empfänger voraussichtlich heute zugestellt.


----------



## bruderelfe (13. November 2008)

Auch ich melde, vor 5min spiel erhalten runter vor die türe die straßen abgesucht nächste seitenstraße stand er, und gabs mir sogleich, für alle aus dem süden, zustellung sind laut ihm heute bis 22uhr möglich sie kommen nicht nach!


----------



## Strathmore (13. November 2008)

Ich liebe die post. Mein Wotlk sollte gestern kommen und heute ist es immer noch nicht da


----------



## bruderelfe (13. November 2008)

Ich instaliere es grade, aber das ist voll langsam abkotz^^


----------



## Crystania (13. November 2008)

es wurde gestern um 0 uhr irgendwas los geschickt und ist immernoch net da... also sag ich au mal nix zu


----------



## Dorpuh (13. November 2008)

lol jetzt steht da empfänger ist unbekannt
was soll das denn


----------



## Maddwarf (13. November 2008)

Dorpuh schrieb:


> lol jetzt steht da empfänger ist unbekannt
> was soll das denn



Dann geht es bestimmt zurück.... so traurig es auch ist, vlt. falsche Adresse drauf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (13. November 2008)

um 14.45 kam endlich der Postbote ich bin so glücklich xD *durchdiegegendspringen*


----------



## LMay (13. November 2008)

Hätte auch nicht mehr gedacht, das der Postbote nochmal klingelt heut...
aber Tadaaaa! Grad war es soweit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe ganz normal bestellt, ohne overnight oder sowas...also Kopf hoch ihr Lieben, wird noch!


----------



## Shaniya (13. November 2008)

Ich frag mich grade WARUM ich das Spiel bestellt hab?!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich sitz auf der Arbeit und in meiner Sendungsbestätigung steht jetzt das es nicht zugestellt werden konnte bzw. ich es dann bei der Post abholen kann....  ausgerechnet heute nimmt das kein Nachbar an oder ist zuhause!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Natürlich kann man es dann wohl erst morgen dort abholen...  MIMIMIMI!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: Jedenfalls hat Amazon es pünktlich geliefert.


----------



## Kártöffèl1 (13. November 2008)

Und ich warte nun seit ca 5 Stunden auf meinen Nachbarn der das Paket angenommen hat und nun nicht das ist! >.<  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Altsahir (13. November 2008)

Also, ich wohne auf einem absoluten Dorf, und der DHL Mann sagte 'Sie machen sich kein Bild'.... der hatte den ganzen Wagen voll WLKs ... Er sagte, das sie wohl bis ca 22 Uhr ausfahren werden.

Also Kopf hoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß Alts


----------



## Luthian-Trinity (13. November 2008)

Die Postboten wissen heute auch auf was die Leute warten wenn ihnen auf der Straße, sabbernde , großäugige auf allen vieren laufende Menschen entgegen kommen.


----------



## Kártöffèl1 (13. November 2008)

lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nju (13. November 2008)

das sagt die dhl page bei mir



> Status:
> Die Sendung wurde in der Zustellbasis bearbeitet.
> Status von: 	13.11.08 07:24
> Nächster Schritt: 	Die Sendung wird dem Empfänger voraussichtlich heute zugestellt.
> ...



so siehst bei amazone aus



> 13. November 2008  	07:24  	Krefeld DE  	Lieferung wird zugestellt
> 12. November 2008 	07:36 	Leipzig DE 	Lieferung hat das Depot verlassen.
> 12. November 2008 	12:51 	--- 	Lieferung hat das Versandzentrum verlassen und ist unterwegs.



unterm strich hier ist noch nix 

aber ich hoffe ja mal stark das die bis bissl länger arbeiten als 15:00


----------



## Lambarene (13. November 2008)

Ich hatte das Problem vor einiger Zeit mit einer anderen Sendung bei DHL.

Einlieferung durch Amazon am 24.10.
Status DHL am 25.10. 15:06 Aufgrund eines betrieblichen Problems konnte die Sendung heute nicht zugestellt werden. Sie wird am nächsten Werktag zugestellt.

Dieser Status mit dem Datum blieb bis zum 4.11, als dann die Sendung endlich kam. Zu der Zeit lief schon eine Nachforschung.
Ergebnis: Die Post hat zuwenig Leute, der zuständige Zusteller wurde krank und Springer gab es auch nicht. Also bleib die Sendung liegen und wartete.

Freut Euch: Bis Weihnachten habt Ihr wahrscheinlich Eure Erweiterung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maddwarf (13. November 2008)

Luthian-Trinity schrieb:


> Die Postboten wissen heute auch auf was die Leute warten wenn ihnen auf der Straße, sabbernde , großäugige auf allen vieren laufende *Menschen* entgegen kommen.



Das heißt nicht MENSCHEN sondern SUCHTKRÜPPEL  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Escaflowne54 (13. November 2008)

DHL steht vor der Tür aber Er geht woanders hin!!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 HEUL

Jetzt geht er zurück und wieder woanders Hin


----------



## Strathmore (13. November 2008)

juhu meins ist auch grad gekommen

bin schon bei 60%. geht bei mir ganz fix


----------



## Gothic_1234 (13. November 2008)

bin grade mal bei 35% *heul*


----------



## Escaflowne54 (13. November 2008)

Perfekt! Er kam schlussendllich auch noch zu mir! Jippiieeeee


----------



## Spellchiller (13. November 2008)

Warum steht bei Amazon: Voraussichtliches Lieferdatum:  	15. November 2008 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marathma (13. November 2008)

Jep, Paket kommt natürlich an wenn ich in der Uni sitze. Super.
20min früher wäre voll geil gewesen, da war ich nämlich noch zu Hause.
Wegen 20min einen Tag warten, echt zum kotzen.
Naja, that´s life.


----------



## Kártöffèl1 (13. November 2008)

Und ich warte immernoch auf meinen Nachbarn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rolleyes (13. November 2008)

Also bei mir liest sich das so:

12.11.08 00:00	Elektronische Sendungsdaten liegen vor	Elektronische Sendungsdaten liegen vor
12.11.08 10:17	Einlieferungs-Paketzentrum	Die Sendung wurde im Einlieferungs-Paketzentrum bearbeitet.
13.11.08 02:03	Zustell-Paketzentrum	85 Aschheim
13.11.08 08:22	Zustellbasis	Die Sendung wurde in der Zustellbasis bearbeitet.

Und oben steht noch, es wird vorraussichtlich heute zugestellt, aber liefert DHL so spät überhaupt noch? Ich will das Addon endlich haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## philits (13. November 2008)

Kártöffèl schrieb:


> Und ich warte immernoch auf meinen Nachbarn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



naja wenigstens ist dein exemplar schon angekommen. ich warte noch immer.


----------



## Yinnai (13. November 2008)

rolleyes schrieb:


> Also bei mir liest sich das so:
> 
> 12.11.08 00:00	Elektronische Sendungsdaten liegen vor	Elektronische Sendungsdaten liegen vor
> 12.11.08 10:17	Einlieferungs-Paketzentrum	Die Sendung wurde im Einlieferungs-Paketzentrum bearbeitet.
> ...



Wie einige schon geschrieben haben liefert DHL heute bis 22 Uhr


----------



## Luthian-Trinity (13. November 2008)

Ka was ihr für bestelloptionen habt, meine Amazonpakete hab ich abends immer im Briefkasten Oo


----------



## rolleyes (13. November 2008)

Ah... dann bin ich beruhigt.. dann dauerts ja maximal noch 7 Stunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyrannzor (13. November 2008)

Spellchiller schrieb:


> Warum steht bei Amazon: Voraussichtliches Lieferdatum:  	15. November 2008
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Steht bei mir ebenfalls, obwohl das Paket laut der Amazon-internen Paketverfolgung angeblich schon um 13:06 zugestellt sein sollte, allerdings ist bisher noch nichts gekommen...


----------



## Kártöffèl1 (13. November 2008)

philits schrieb:


> naja wenigstens ist dein exemplar schon angekommen. ich warte noch immer.



Naja... kann man Zweiseitig sehen, die kommen meistens erst Abends/Nachts wieder...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maxugon (13. November 2008)

Ich habs vor 5 Wochen bestellt,kommts heute?^^


----------



## dahero (13. November 2008)

meins ist immer noch nicht da *grml* amazon..


----------



## Kártöffèl1 (13. November 2008)

Hab meins auch bei Amazon bestellt, ist aber schon "da" bzw im Haus... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: Lf Schurke der Schloss knacken kann /w me...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eed (13. November 2008)

Meins ist vor 15min angekommen.... bin jetzt bei 60% der Installation. ^^

Ich habs sogar erst gestern bei Amazon bestellt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maxugon (13. November 2008)

Meep,der DHL WAGEN STEHT VOR DER TÜR JAHHHAA!


*hoffentlich funkzt mein Key^^


----------



## Kártöffèl1 (13. November 2008)

Maaaaaaaaaan wie ich meine Nachbarn hasse -.-
Sollen die kein Paket annehmen wenn sie 5 Minuten danach wegfahren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ekmir (13. November 2008)

habs mir ausm briefkasten geholt, bin vor 25 min von der arbeit gekommen!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## rolleyes (13. November 2008)

Wie isn das bei denen, dies jetzt schon haben - habt ihr den normalen Versand gewählt, oder Express?


----------



## Ekmir (13. November 2008)

hab stink normalen versand bei amazon genommen!! ^^

mfg


----------



## Eed (13. November 2008)

rolleyes schrieb:


> Wie isn das bei denen, dies jetzt schon haben - habt ihr den normalen Versand gewählt, oder Express?




Da ich erst gestern bestellt habe, habe ich um sicher zu sein "Premium" bei Amazon gewählt. Passiert halt wenn man vergisst vorher zu bestellen ^^


----------



## AndreasM (13. November 2008)

Ich liebe ehemalige Staatsunternehmen ... Hab ne Benachrichtigung im Postkasten, aber kann das Amazon Packet erst morgen um 14.30 Uhr abholen, weil's der Bote dann erst an zuständiger Poststelle abliefert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ekmir (13. November 2008)

hab einmal express bei amazon bestellt, da hats länger gedauert als bei ner normalen bestellung!! lol

mfg


----------



## KimOhNo (13. November 2008)

Ohja ein stein fällt mir von der Seele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nun ist es da, dank laptop kann ichs auf der arbeit installieren und patchen und ab 18 Uhr gehts dann los. Wohooo


----------



## Kártöffèl1 (13. November 2008)

JAAA!!! Sie parken grade ein xD


----------



## Ekmir (13. November 2008)

hmmpf, mein chef hat ja wohl ne macke, der will das ich morgen arbeiten komm!!!!! *grins*

mfg


----------



## rolleyes (13. November 2008)

AHHHHH.. es is da!!!! *hüpf*


----------



## OMGlooool (13. November 2008)

Lieferung verfolgen    	    	
Datum 	Zeit 	Ort 	Nähere Informationen
12. November 2008 	11:39 	Staufenberg DE 	Lieferung hat das Depot verlassen.
12. November 2008 	04:52 	--- 	Lieferung hat das Versandzentrum verlassen und ist unterwegs.

so stehts bei amazon 
aber...

Voraussichtliches Lieferdatum:  	15. November 2008

ich mein WTF ERST AM SAMSTAG????
ICH WILL DOCH NUR SPIELEN


----------



## Shaniya (13. November 2008)

rolleyes schrieb:


> Wie isn das bei denen, dies jetzt schon haben - habt ihr den normalen Versand gewählt, oder Express?




Ganz normalen Versand genommen.


----------



## Knallnator (13. November 2008)

hab meins gnaz normal über amzon vorbestellt.

hab heute bis 16:00 uhr warten müssen bis endlich der dhl-fuzzi bei mir vor der tür stand

juhuu und installation hat bis jetzt auch einwandfrei funktioniert


----------



## MythosBK (13. November 2008)

meinst ist auch grad ebend erst gekommen also köpfe erstmal wieder hoch ;-) kann noch kommen . . . . :-) 
hab auch bei amazon bestellt hab den prime service ^^


----------



## Nartmaster (13. November 2008)

oO

13. November 2008 	07:37 	Feucht DE 	Lieferung wird zugestellt

es ist fast 17 Uhr und Feucht liegt nur 50km entfernt...


----------



## Blaznar (13. November 2008)

wenn du glück hast kommts noch heute war bei mir auch so 

Mfg, Blaznar


----------



## HackZu (13. November 2008)

Eed schrieb:


> Meins ist vor 15min angekommen.... bin jetzt bei 60% der Installation. ^^
> 
> Ich habs sogar erst gestern bei Amazon bestellt.
> 
> ...



Hast du es gut, habe auch gestern bestellt und bin Amazon Prime Kunde, aber noch nix da. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nartmaster (13. November 2008)

Blaznar schrieb:


> wenn du glück hast kommts noch heute war bei mir auch so
> 
> Mfg, Blaznar



na hoffentlich ich krepier gleich^^

*nur wotlk im kopf hab*


edit: habe auch bei amazon ganz normal bestellt


----------



## Metadron72 (13. November 2008)

bruderelfe schrieb:


> Das sagt jemand der sicher das addon hat, viele von euch hatten es tage vor uns also ruhe bitte, und ich warte net gerne 10jahre dann hätte ich heute nacht auch zu mediamakrt gehen können!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



a. du sollst nich 10 jahre warten sondern evtl. bis morgen (falls es heute nicht mehr kommt)
b. ja, du hättest heute einfach in eines der zig tausend geschäfte gehen können, die genug davon haben ...das wäre wohl cleverer gewesen, wenn mans so eilig hat
c. klar, die andern haben es schon seit wochen, vor allem da die firmen es erst seit gestern ausliefern dürfen

und nein, ich hab meins auch noch nicht..kommt aber sicher morgen dann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PTK (13. November 2008)

mois
meins ist heute um 7.19 in krefeld eingegangen und heute um ca 11 uhr hie rgewesen.. jetzt bin ich hier zuhause und installier das game


----------



## Seishuu-D (13. November 2008)

Versteh iwie nicht warum sich so viele das vorbestellen Oo
Habs mir heute nach der Schule einfach gekauft bei MediMaxx, waren noch locker 70-100 Exemplare da und kA wie viele die noch im Lager hatten. *=/ Ist doch alles mit viel weniger Stress verbunden anstatt dann wie ein Geier auf die Post zu warten *=/


----------



## N00blike (13. November 2008)

Bei mir hat alles geklappt... bei amazon vorbestellt mit dhl geliefert! Gestern hab ich die mail von amazon bekommen das es raus ist und heute pünktlich mit mir als ich aus der berufsschule kam war auch dhl bei mir vor der tür er wollte gerade wieder fahren....
Naja hat alles geklappt aber ich denke der rest wird es auch noch heute bekommen dhl ist eigentlich in der hinsicht ganz gut


----------



## Scotty1976 (13. November 2008)

Hiho!

Ich hab meins seit ca. 11.00 Uhr. Meine Schwester war zuhause und hat es angenommen! :-)

Gleich erstmal instalieren!


----------



## Wainox (13. November 2008)

Hab es auch vor wenigen Minuten bekommen.

Der Postbote so: "Auch ein Spiel?"
"Jo"
"Hab den ganzen Wagen voll damit"
"Und..gut zu tun?"
"Pfff...und wie..seit 10 Stunden unterwegs...bin gleich aber fertig."

Joah..und dann musste er auch schon wieder weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Vaethor (13. November 2008)

Warte immer noch....hab die Hoffnung, dass es heute noch kommt fast aufgegeben  .


----------



## Knallnator (13. November 2008)

das denke ich eben auch, die werden heute scheiss viel zutun haben ;-)


----------



## Dawni (13. November 2008)

Mein Mann, mein Kumpel und ich warten auch immer noch *grummel* Bei uns bringt das eigentlich immer der normale Postbote mit weil wir aufm kleinen Dorf wohnen, aber selbst der wurde heute noch nicht gesehen. Finds echt ärgerlich weil ich heute frei hab (nein, hab mir nicht extra wg. WoW frei genommen, mein Arbeitgeber hat mir den freien Tag automatisch zugelost - wird bei uns immer so gemacht wenn man WE-Dienst hat; wollte ja morgen frei haben aber morgen wollten die mir nicht frei geben *grrrr* )


----------



## Deadlift (13. November 2008)

Warte auch immer noch, meine 2 designierten Gildies sind jetzt schon 71....
Tja alleine leveln ftw, wofür hab ich bei amazon gleich noch overnight bezahlt?

Strange bei Potter stand er um Punkt 00:10 vor der Tür, bei WotLK schaffen sies nicht... hmmmm


----------



## EliteOrk (13. November 2008)

Bei mir war er schon da.

Aber entweder hat er nicht geklingelt, oder ich habe es im Schlaf nicht gehört -.-

Naja, noch ein Tag mit dailies und Leuten verbringen, die auch noch kein wotlk haben...


----------



## rolleyes (13. November 2008)

Na toll... jetz geht mein Key nicht -.-


----------



## horrorvacui (13. November 2008)

wieso bestellt ihr das bei amazon oder sowas ich würde mir das in media markt oder sonnstige game shop's bestellen das geht meiner meinung nach schneller muss man nur abholen schönen abend noch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## i_boT (13. November 2008)

dachte es kommt nimmer jetzt is es grade doch noch gekommen


----------



## Next Exitus (13. November 2008)

16:56 DHL Mann war schon da und hat nur was wegen Ebay gegeben. Die Enttäuschung heut schon Spielen zu können: leider groß. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Shit Happens


----------



## Nartmaster (13. November 2008)

i_boT schrieb:


> dachte es kommt nimmer jetzt is es grade doch noch gekommen



oh man ey, denke grad genau das selbe : /

hoffentlich kommts noch HEUTE damit ich schnell auf 71 suchten kann...


----------



## Fabolz (13. November 2008)

Also ich hab heute Vormittag gegen 9:30 Uhr das Addon bekommen. Der gute Postmann sagte mir noch, dass es heute wohl ne Extraanweisung gibt für Amazonpakete... die sollen möglichst alles heute Zustellen... Die Frage ist immer nur ob das auch möglich ist, da sicherlich der eine oder andere Ort in Deutschland ausserhalb der Ballungsgebiete liegt und es so vielleicht später oder heute nix wird. Wenn man weiß, dass die Post immer irgendwie später kommt oder so, hätte man overnight machen können. Bei mir (Berlin) weiß ich wann der Postmann kommt... und es hat ja auch so geklappt!!!

mfg


----------



## Sch1llman (13. November 2008)

Fabolz schrieb:


> Also ich hab heute Vormittag gegen 9:30 Uhr das Addon bekommen. Der gute Postmann sagte mir noch, dass es heute wohl ne Extraanweisung gibt für Amazonpakete... die sollen möglichst alles heute Zustellen...



rofl, die penner... wegen amazon ist mein wotlk von bol.de nicht heute angekommen^^

ist aber eigentlich ganz gut so... morgen 3. vorabi schreiben und danach in ruhe key eingeben und loszocken, DL läuft ja jetzt schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## monthy (13. November 2008)

17:15 und meine Erweiterung ist immer noch nicht da.

Mhhh langsam werde ich nervös. Vorallem da ich morgen frei habe.

Wollte die Nacht eigentlich nutzen.

Naja was solls.

Warte ich halt noch. Und fahre kurz vor Feierabend nach Saturn... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wyy (13. November 2008)

wo bekomm ich die Packetnr find die net bei amazon nur bestellnr ? weiß einer wie lang es dauert wenn man von amazon zur schweiz bestellt hat?


----------



## Jagdfalke (13. November 2008)

gestern wurde meins von amazon um 4:20 Uhr auf die Reise geschickt, eben um 17:00 geliefert...bin grad 5 min zu hause ^^^^^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EvilDivel (13. November 2008)

Wyy schrieb:


> wo bekomm ich die Packetnr find die net bei amazon nur bestellnr ? weiß einer wie lang es dauert wenn man von amazon zur schweiz bestellt hat?


Klick einfach wenns verschickt wurde auf Lieferung verfolgen da steht dann bei den Infos auch die Paketnummer. Da siehst du auch direkt den Status oder für mehr Infos gibst du die Paketnummer bei dhl.de links ein.

Mein Paket kam heute um 13:20 an.


----------



## DarkSaph (13. November 2008)

Angeblich wollen sie es mir heut liefern, aber es kommen schon erste Zweifel auf.


----------



## Vaethor (13. November 2008)

Meins ist grade doch noch angekommen! Etwas später aber ich freu mich!
naja werd mal installieren.
wünsche noch einen schönen abend!


----------



## monthy (13. November 2008)

Habe grad im WOW Forum gelesen, dass DHL bis 20:00 ausliefert. Also stehen die Chancen nicht allzu schlecht.

Aber warten wir mal ab.

Kopier dir die Nummer am besten und geh auf die DHL Seite. Da ist die Verfolgung detaierter.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Myownlight (13. November 2008)

Bei mir was echt scheiße.. es wurde 9 min früher gebracht wie ich zu hause war.. aber da wir keien zettel haben, muss es bei den nachbarn sein nur die frage ist bei welchen und das ist mir irg wie peinlich zu klingeln^^


----------



## EvilDivel (13. November 2008)

Myownlight schrieb:


> Bei mir was echt scheiße.. es wurde 9 min früher gebracht wie ich zu hause war.. aber da wir keien zettel haben, muss es bei den nachbarn sein nur die frage ist bei welchen und das ist mir irg wie peinlich zu klingeln^^


Überall sturmklingeln "Haben sie mein Paket? Haben sie mein Paket?"


----------



## Deadbeard (13. November 2008)

Bis 20 Uhr? Hört sich gut an. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Warte nun auch schon seid ein paar Stunden und im Briefkasten lag es nicht, sowie dieser Orangezettel ... Hoffe die kommen noch! Steht ja *eigendlich*auch auf dhl.de bei mir ...


----------



## Lorthan (13. November 2008)

Frage hat irgendeiner von euch bei sqoops bestellt??? und wenn ja habt ihr das schon???? warte den ganzen tag schon und bei mir is es noch ned da.... und wenn es morgen kommt hab ich ein prob da bin ich den ganzen tag ned da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kiel 17:48 Uhr


----------



## tet666 (13. November 2008)

Der Sqoops thread ist weiter unten.


----------



## Lorthan (13. November 2008)

kk danke


----------



## Tamirbankatu (13. November 2008)

Mann - ich geh ein... da ich heute arbeiten musste und niemand daheim zum Annehmen war hab ich das Paket extra an die tolle Packstation von DHL liefern lassen...

Und jetzt ist das Paket seit heute morgen 4:52 die 10km vom Zentral-Lager zur Packstation unterwegs und kommt dort nicht an!!!
Mein Nachbar und mein Arbeitskollege, die nach Hause liefern lassen, haben ihr Paket schon... aber die Packstation Sendungen scheinen sie den ganze Tag nur spazieren zu fahren :-(

Besonders ärgerlich - der DHL-Mann war heute so spät hier, dass ich da sogar schon zuhause war und direkt zusehen konnte, wie's der Nachbar bekommen hat... ich hätt ihn sheepen und mir einfach ein Paket ausm Auto nehmen sollen... da waren bestimmt noch welche drin ;-)


----------



## Myownlight (13. November 2008)

EvilDivel schrieb:


> Überall sturmklingeln "Haben sie mein Paket? Haben sie mein Paket?"


hab ich gerade gemacht keiner hats^^


----------



## Rise Above (13. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 /slap Postbote /slap Nachbarn 
WTF?
Sitze zuhause rum, höre den DHL-Wagen einparken (ja ich hör das raus)
Warte.. Warte... Zittere vor aufregung... Es klingelt.. wo? bei den nachbarn... denke : argh, shit! kommt erst morgen *cry*
Der postbote schreit "pooost" nachbarin läuft runter.. holt sich post ab... geht wieder hoch.. tschüss, tschüss...
4 Stunden später, will kurz in keller gehen.. Gucke an meine Tür... Da liegt ein kleines, schnuckliges DHL Paket herum..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
4 Stunden hab ich gedacht : Wah, nix mit gilde lvln heut..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
91 % installiert.. ^^


NORTHREND ICH KOMME!!!!!! 

HAIL TO THE KING


----------



## Sch1llman (13. November 2008)

was habt ihr eigentlich alle so kleine briefkästen? oO
amazon (spiele-)sendungen werden bei mir immer reingeworfen.


----------



## Syvius (13. November 2008)

Ich bin dann ma egoistisch^^


Ich habs  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Vor 3 tagen bei Amazon bestellt und gestern geliefert worden und weil ich heute nicht da war in den Briefkasten geschmissen worden (das passt in Briefkästen)


MFG Syvius


----------



## Deadbeard (13. November 2008)

Lagerung in Zustellbasis wegen Ferien, Betriebsferien, Feiertagen 

Was heist das denn jetzt??


----------



## Leckerlie (13. November 2008)

Ich bekomme schon entzugserscheinungen und  minderwertigkeitskomplexe  neeeeeed 2 play!!!! sofort!!!!
blizzard soll mal instant Ports für Postboten einführen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



shiiiiiiit!!!!^^ 

need das game ey die solln das endlich liefern... ich hätte overnight express nehmen sollen -.-


----------



## EspCap (13. November 2008)

Ich habs bei Amazon bestellt, heut um drei kams (und auch erst so spät, weil unser Postbote der absolute Vollhonk ist... er macht erst die eine Seite der Straße, geht denn ins untere Dorf und kommt zwei Stunden später wieder hoch und macht die andere seite...)
13. November 2008  	14:21  	Günzburg DE  	Zugestellt.
13. November 2008 	09:39 	Günzburg DE 	Lieferung wird zugestellt
12. November 2008 	11:38 	Staufenberg DE 	Lieferung hat das Depot verlassen.
12. November 2008 	04:21 	--- 	Lieferung hat das Versandzentrum verlassen und ist unterwegs.
Aber in das Päckchen hätte das 5 mal reingepasst, meine Schwester hatte n normalgroßes... vermutlich gehen denen die Päckchen aus^^


----------



## Leckerlie (13. November 2008)

bis wieviel uhr liefern die eig.??


----------



## Deadbeard (13. November 2008)

Ich könnte kotzen. Jetzt steht bei mir auf dhl.de "Lagerung in Zustellbasis wegen Ferien, Betriebsferien, Feiertagen"

Was soll der Mist? Die können sich doch nicht einfach Ferien nehmen, mein Kumpel hat das Spiel doch auch bekommen und Feiertage sowie andere Ferien haben wir doch nicht...


----------



## Delonglois (13. November 2008)

also ich habs vor 2 tagen bei amazon bestellt und ist laut dhl heut um 3 ausgeliefert worden. Das einzig beschissene an der Sache ist, dass ich in der arbeit war und derjenige ders angenommen hat nun nicht da ist, und es bei ihm in der wohnung vergammelt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toxpack (13. November 2008)

Kann die Leute die Länger warten beruhigen, mein Paket war um 12:30 Uhr noch nicht da. Lt. Post sollte es noch heute ausgeliefert werden Stand von 7:00. Grad zuhause angerufen, ist angekommen.
Komisch is, lt. Amazon.de besteht überhaupt keine Sendung, ob dies normal is weil frisch ausgeliefert oder nicht kp. 

MfG


----------



## Traklar (13. November 2008)

Na toll, vor einer halben Stunde von Amazon ne Mail bekommen. Da steht sie konnten meine Bestellung aus technischen Gründen nicht entgegen nehmen. Das hab ich natürlich erst jetzt gelesen, da ich ja mehrere Email-Adressen hab. Wenn ich jetzt das Spiel noch mit Over-Night Express bestelle, ist es dann sicher morgen da?


----------



## Bendog (13. November 2008)

Naja also hab mir auch bestellt bei amazon is bis eben noch nicht da hab mir es dann media markt schnell geholt konnt nichtmehr warten^^


----------



## Philipp23 (13. November 2008)

DHL sind lauter Spinner.. Bei mir ist es sicher schon 4 mal passiert das ein Paket aus Deutschland an eine falsche Österreichische Adresse ankam. Besser man kauft sich das Produkt bei einen andern Lieferanten oder direkt.


----------



## spielbergklon (13. November 2008)

ich habs grad beim saturn für weniger geld geholt.

schade für amazon - aber dann sollen die sich nen neuen versandpartner beschaffen. DHL bekommt massenaufträg von amazon und muss dafür sorgen, dass auch alle pakete geliefert werden - pünktlich.


----------



## Snorry (13. November 2008)

Traklar schrieb:


> Na toll, vor einer halben Stunde von Amazon ne Mail bekommen. Da steht sie konnten meine Bestellung aus technischen Gründen nicht entgegen nehmen. Das hab ich natürlich erst jetzt gelesen, da ich ja mehrere Email-Adressen hab. Wenn ich jetzt das Spiel noch mit Over-Night Express bestelle, ist es dann sicher morgen da?


vllt noch grad so,hab heut kurz nach 5 bestellt,da stand was von overnight nur noch 2 stunden


----------



## hanktheknife (13. November 2008)

> Meine es ist von dhl eine frechheit, aber bins net anders gewöhnt grade bei dem fahrer der bei uns fährt, der kommt samstags auch erst mal um 19uhr, manchmal denke ich der fährt wie er will


Mache einen Monat lang diesen Job und dann poste nochmal solchen Blödsinn.


----------



## Souljy (13. November 2008)

oh man wenn ihr so nötig habt warum wart ihr dann nich beim mitternachtsverkauf da oder gleich morgens oder nach Schule Arbeit what ever


----------



## Saii (13. November 2008)

bei meinem päckchen stand wohl irgendwie meine adresse und so nicht drauf -> spiel ging wieder zurück an amazon -.-
jetzt darf ich warten


----------



## spielbergklon (13. November 2008)

12.11.08 00:00  Elektronische Sendungsdaten liegen vor
12.11.08 09:16 	Zustell-Paketzentrum 	34 Staufenberg
13.11.08 16:32 	Zustell-Paketzentrum 	34 Staufenberg


äääähmmm, ooook. das sagt wohl alles. war wohl untern tisch gerutscht das paket...


----------



## Nartmaster (13. November 2008)

hm meins kommt dann wohl erst morgen : /

wayne dann werd ich halt das ganze wochenende durchsuchten =))


----------



## Crystania (13. November 2008)

Meins kommt auch erst morgen, ne Stunde nach Abfahrt des Postautos bei uns im Dorf angekommen...


----------



## Deadlift (13. November 2008)

12.11.08 00:00  	Elektronische Sendungsdaten liegen vor  	Elektronische Sendungsdaten liegen vor
12.11.08 10:36 	Einlieferungs-Paketzentrum 	Die Sendung wurde im Einlieferungs-Paketzentrum bearbeitet.
13.11.08 01:48 	Zustell-Paketzentrum 	85 Aschheim
13.11.08 08:03 	Eingang Zustellbasis 	Die Sendung ist in der Zustellbasis eingegangen.
13.11.08 16:18 	Die Sendung wird auf Wunsch des Empfängers am nächsten Werktag zugestellt.

Ich glaub es hackt... ich sitz den ganzen Tag daheim und warte und dann kommt so eine lahme Scheiße nur weil se zu dumm sind rechtzeitig auszuliefern?
Jetzt gibts Sturm...


----------



## Toxpack (13. November 2008)

Nur mal zur Info... die leute die das Spiel noch nicht haben, liegen bei ca 0,1% aller bestellungen, von daher macht die DHL nen sehr guten Job. Zum anderen ist DHL auslieferungsfahrer ein Job mit sehr Hohen Streßfaktor.


MfG


----------



## Fr3ak3r (13. November 2008)

Philipp23 schrieb:


> DHL sind lauter Spinner.



was bist du denn für nen dummer junge, komm mal wieder runter, hier sinnfei Leute zu beleidigen.


----------



## Fusssi (13. November 2008)

Toxpack schrieb:


> Nur mal zur Info... die leute die das Spiel noch nicht haben, liegen bei ca 0,1% aller bestellungen, von daher macht die DHL nen sehr guten Job. Zum anderen ist DHL auslieferungsfahrer ein Job mit sehr Hohen Streßfaktor.
> 
> 
> MfG



Richtig hab selbst mal bei Hermes gearbeitet.... grauenhaft der Druck, die Arbeitszeiten und der Lohn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*ABER*

Es steht zwar DHL drauf, aber in der Regel bringt es doch dein Postbote und ich hab meine im Nachbardorf gesehen, die hat mich groß angeglotzt und kein Wort gesagt. SIE KENNT MICH ABER und wußte mit sichheit noch das sie mir 10 min vorher den doofen orangen Zettel ringeworfen hat.

Das ist typischen denn Postbote ist nicht gerade nen Job für die Oberchecker um es mal milde auszudrücken.

MfG


----------



## Sch1llman (13. November 2008)

ehrlich gesagt... ich habe volles verständnis dafür, dass mein paket einen tag später ankommt. heute wird bei der post wohl schon einiges mehr los gewesen sein als sonst und die menschen da wollen auch mal nach hause gehen und arbeiten halt so gut es geht.
natürlich wäre es schön gewesen, schon heute loszulegen, aber mal ehrlich... so abhängig kann man nun echt nicht sein, als dass man nicht noch einen tag warten könnte. doof ist nur, dass mein kumpel schon loslevelt und fleißig die inis abfarmt und ich dann aufholen muss^^


----------



## Deadlift (13. November 2008)

Toxpack schrieb:


> Nur mal zur Info... die leute die das Spiel noch nicht haben, liegen bei ca 0,1% aller bestellungen, von daher macht die DHL nen sehr guten Job. Zum anderen ist DHL auslieferungsfahrer ein Job mit sehr Hohen Streßfaktor.
> 
> 
> MfG


Ich lebe in einem Kaff mit 10.000 Einwohnern das ganze 5 Minuten vom Auslieferungslager entfernt ist.
Selbst WENN alle bestellt hätten wären das weniger Bestellungen als in München, und dort hams die Leute bekommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bitte kommt mir nicht mit Arbeitszeit, ich saß die Woche vor meinem Urlaub 14 Stunden im Büro am Tag... ich hätte auch sagen können mirs das zu viel, hätten halt 2000 Leute einen Tag lang keine Kohle im Spiel bekommen.


----------



## Toxpack (13. November 2008)

Deadlift schrieb:


> Ich lebe in einem Kaff mit 10.000 Einwohnern das ganze 5 Minuten vom Auslieferungslager entfernt ist.
> Selbst WENN alle bestellt hätten wären das weniger Bestellungen als in München, und dort hams die Leute bekommen.
> 
> 
> ...



Dann gibt es dort auch weniger Arbeitskräfte, sprich DHL hat weniger Fahrer, diese Planen ihre Auslieferung, was ist wenn die an der anderen Seite anfangen und bei dir zum schluß rumfahren? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit. War selber mal in der Kraftfahrer Branche tätig, allerdings hab ich von 250KG Schränke bis hin zu 3Tonnen Kabeltrommeln alles gefahren und auch ausgeladen... nuja und da kommt man teilweise schon mal auf 18 Stunden Pro Tag....


----------



## Deadlift (13. November 2008)

Toxpack schrieb:


> Dann gibt es dort auch weniger Arbeitskräfte, sprich DHL hat weniger Fahrer, diese Planen ihre Auslieferung, was ist wenn die an der anderen Seite anfangen und bei dir zum schluß rumfahren?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wir haben 4 Auslieferer die nur für die Dörfer hier zuständig sind.
Ich wohne am Anfang des Wohngebietes, Rest ist Gewerblich genutzt die ihre eigenen Zusteller haben.

Da müsste er schon an mir vorbeigefahren sein, und sich von hinten nach vorne vorgearbeitet haben.
Dann an mir erneut vorbeigefahren und sich überlegt dass er keinen Bock mehr hat bei mir zu halten... hmmmm glaube nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hanktheknife (13. November 2008)

> Bitte kommt mir nicht mit Arbeitszeit, ich saß die Woche vor meinem Urlaub 14 Stunden im Büro am Tag... ich hätte auch sagen können mirs das zu viel, hätten halt 2000 Leute einen Tag lang keine Kohle im Spiel bekommen.


Seit wann vergleichst du Äpfel mit Birnen, 14 Stunden im Büro ist zwar auch hart, aber umfallen kannst du nicht auf deinem Stuhl. Allerdings den halben Tag im Dauersprint wie die Zusteller wirst du nicht durchhalten, jede Wette. Ich weiß, wovon ich spreche.


----------



## monthy (13. November 2008)

12.11.08 00:00	Elektronische Sendungsdaten liegen vor	Elektronische Sendungsdaten liegen vor
12.11.08 13:13	Einlieferungs-Paketzentrum	Die Sendung wurde im Einlieferungs-Paketzentrum bearbeitet.
13.11.08 02:43	Zustell-Paketzentrum	33 Bielefeld
13.11.08 09:35	Eingang Zustellbasis	Die Sendung ist in der Zustellbasis eingegangen.
13.11.08 09:47	Zustellbasis	Die Sendung wurde in der Zustellbasis bearbeitet.
13.11.08 17:47	Zustellung	Aus unvorhersehbaren Gründen mußte die Zustellung abgebrochen werden.


Das ist mal ne richtig geile Meldung.

Ich könnte kotzen.

Was solls. Ab nach Saturn morgen früh.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deadbeard (13. November 2008)

12.11.08 00:00  Elektronische Sendungsdaten liegen vor
12.11.08 12:39 	Die Sendung wurde im Einlieferungs-Paketzentrum bearbeitet.
13.11.08 02:22 	Zustell-Paketzentrum 	58 Hagen
13.11.08 06:57  Die Sendung wurde in der Zustellbasis bearbeitet.
13.11.08 15:41 	*Lagerung in Zustellbasis wegen Ferien, Betriebsferien, Feiertagen*

Was soll das denn jetzt bedeuten? Ich werde verrückt. xDD Kann mir einer helfen?


----------



## monthy (13. November 2008)

Also so weit ich weiß sind in NRW keine Ferien und auch kein Feiertag. Es kann natürlich sein das der Auslieferer aus nem anderen Land kommt und deshalb Feiertag hat.^^

Naja bei mir ist es ja auch nicht besser :-(


----------



## Deadbeard (13. November 2008)

monthy schrieb:


> Also so weit ich weiß sind in NRW keine Ferien und auch kein Feiertag. Es kann natürlich sein das der Auslieferer aus nem anderen Land kommt und deshalb Feiertag hat.^^



Das wäre ja der Hammer. xD Paaah...ich hoffe es kommt morgen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deadlift (13. November 2008)

hanktheknife schrieb:


> Seit wann vergleichst du Äpfel mit Birnen, 14 Stunden im Büro ist zwar auch hart, aber umfallen kannst du nicht auf deinem Stuhl. Allerdings den halben Tag im Dauersprint wie die Zusteller wirst du nicht durchhalten, jede Wette. Ich weiß, wovon ich spreche.



Das war auch nicht mein Punkt.
Mein Punkt war dass es nunmal vorkommt das man ungeplant länger arbeiten muss als sonst egal wo man arbeitet.
Gleitzeit und Überstundenausgleich ftw.

Es sind wie gesagt 4 "LKWs" auf unserer Strecke unterwegs, dafür stehen 8 Fahrer zur Verfügung die sich halbtags abwechseln.
(+Transfer Fahrer)
Es sind also 2 Fahrer pro Stecke unterwegs, die die für uns zuständig sind haben ein Gebiet von etwa 10 Straßen zu versorgen, denn alles andere wird bereits aus dem nächsten Gau bzw. von der nächsten Linie versorgt.

Mirs klar dass das stressig werden kann, jedoch haben die selben Fahrer die Flut an Harry Potter Romanen (und ich wette DA war das Bestell Aufkommen riesig und weit größer als heute) perfekt in Time geliefert.

Wenn dann bei einer Aktion wie heute nichtmal die Overnight Kunden beliefert werden können muss der Fehler klar am Distributions-Management liegen und nicht am Fahrer oder am Aufkommen.


----------



## Fr3ak3r (13. November 2008)

hanktheknife schrieb:


> Seit wann vergleichst du Äpfel mit Birnen, 14 Stunden im Büro ist zwar auch hart, aber umfallen kannst du nicht auf deinem Stuhl. Allerdings den halben Tag im Dauersprint wie die Zusteller wirst du nicht durchhalten, jede Wette. Ich weiß, wovon ich spreche.



so sieht es aus...
nicht die zusteller sind schuld, sondern die, die oben sitzen und immer weiter kürzen und dadurch immer weniger zusteller ein zunehmend größeres gebiet beliefern müssen.


----------



## Fr3ak3r (13. November 2008)

Deadlift schrieb:


> Das war auch nicht mein Punkt.
> Mein Punkt war dass es nunmal vorkommt das man ungeplant länger arbeiten muss als sonst egal wo man arbeitet.
> Gleitzeit und Überstundenausgleich ftw.



öhm, ich als zusteller hatte das letzte mal irgendwann im sommer mal pünktlich feierabend, jeder zusteller macht jeden tag überstunden, aber nach spätestens 10std45min ist schluß, da es eine gesetzliche regelung gibt, die man als kraftfahrer nicht überschreiten darf.


----------



## Deadlift (13. November 2008)

Und dann ist dein Punkt welcher?
Man macht immer Überstunden nur irgendwann hat man keinen Bock mehr und beliefert gewisse Kunden nicht?

Liest du bitte meinen gesamten Post und pickst dir nicht nur die Stellen raus auf die du meinst kannst du ne smarte Antwort geben.


----------



## monthy (13. November 2008)

Für DHL lohnt es sich doch auch. Ich will garnicht wissen, wie viele Euros die mit WOTLK verdient haben. Da kann man die Lieferung auch komplett abschließen. 

Für mich steht fest, dass ich das Paket morgen nicht annehmen werde und mir das Spiel bei Saturn hole.

Ich sehe das nicht ein. 

Haben sie halt pech gehabt. Ich hoffe das DHL die Kosten aufgebrummt bekommt.

Werde auch mal eine Mail an Amazon schreiben und dies so begründen.

Warten wir ab. Gehe jetzt pennen.

Mfg


----------



## RGBrain (13. November 2008)

Hatte meins auch bei Amazon bestellt nur mir hat das alles zu lang gedauert, also bin ich heute Mittag zu unseren Medi Max gefahren und siehe da, dor kostete es nur 19,99 €. Also ich Nachause installiert und bei amazon die bestellung stoniert. 4h später kam der Postmann hab den mit Paket wieder los geschickt. 

Was habe ich daraus gelernt? Scheiß aufs Vorbestellen in den Läden gibts genug für alle.

MFG RGBrain


----------



## Klos1 (14. November 2008)

Leckerlie schrieb:


> Hat vielleicht jemand ne anhung wie lange DHL ca. braucht?
> 
> lg,
> leckerlie



Was meinst du, für was der Name steht? D-H-L steht für Dauert halt länger. Wenn du Glück hast, ist dein Paket bis zum nächsten Addon da


----------



## atreax (14. November 2008)

Leckerlie schrieb:


> Huhuu,
> 
> hab mir wotlk bei amazon bestellt... habe aber vorher noch nie etwas bei amazon bestellt....
> 
> ...




kann dir ne gute antwort geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hängt vom fahrer ab. vorhin stand dieser idiot von DHL man bei uns in der straße gegenüber. im i-net parket verfolgt. als er abgefahren ist. und vor unserem haus gewendet hat wo die hausnummer groß drauf ist. naja stand auf jedenfall danach im i-net empfänger nicht bekannt. die faule sau war einfach blind. der hat garnix gerafft.

nur lassen wirs da vergammeln und es geht zurück. sind dann noch zu nem MM und aben es dort gekauft. naja warten dann nun aufs geld von amazon.


----------



## Aloren (14. November 2008)

Ist ja krass, was bei euch mit DHL abgeht. Bei mir war das immer zuverlässig. Aber hängt wohl halt wirklich davon ab, wer fährt. Bei mir kommt immer eine, die weiß, dass ich einen Hund hab und da sie den total goldisch findet, hab ich immer gute Chancen, dass die vorbeischaut.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja, ich hoffe, ihr habt jetzt alle euer ersehntes Spiel und begebt euch auch endlich nach Nordend. Viel Spaß Jungs und Mädels. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## philits (14. November 2008)

hatte gestern schon gar nicht mehr mit dem paket gerechnet, aber um ca 18 uhr hats dann endlich geläutet und dann installiert, und ab nach nordend. ist echt sehr stimmig.


----------



## bruderelfe (14. November 2008)

Bei uns ist es auch ein vollhonk der keine bock auf arbeit hat, mehrfach gehört von anderen, nun war gestern ne aushilfe da die natürlich länger brauchte! aber er meinte auch er hat noch ne menge zu tun ob was besonderes wer, und der sah nimmer arbeitswillig aus!
sowas muss dhl planen die wissen was da auf die zukommt, und das net nur ein tag davor!


----------



## Ohrensammler (14. November 2008)

Bei mir hat sich DHL von der "besten" Seite gezeigt

Amazon war pünktlich, der DHL Typ kam gestern an, ich war aber nich zu Hause. (Arbeit und so)

Er hat das Paket also in die Packstation bei mir gegenüber eingelagert.
Soweit so gut und wie geplant.

Die Karte, mit der ich die Packstation öffnen kann, bekomme ich allerdings erst heute per Post zugeschickt (laut tel. Auskunft von DHL)
(hab mich gestern abend schon einnmal ein bisschen vor die Packstation gesetzt, mit meinem Päckchen geplaudert und es getröstet, dass es die ganze Nacht frieren muss. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Soviel zu DHL und internationaler Konkurenzfähigkeit!
Klar, dass die Amis mit denen nix zu tun haben wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragilu (14. November 2008)

Ich habe auch bei Amazon bestellt und gestern um 14 Uhr war dann per DHL das Spiel da ...


----------



## Uraka (14. November 2008)

Bei amazon bestellt, da alles ok. Laut DHL sollte es am mittwoch da sein, ich warte immer noch drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 schade immer dieses doofe DHL. aber so ist es in nordend wenigstens nicht so voll wenn ich endlich da bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nefretiri (14. November 2008)

bruderelfe schrieb:


> Meine es ist von dhl eine frechheit, aber bins net anders gewöhnt grade bei dem fahrer der bei uns fährt, der kommt samstags auch erst mal um 19uhr, manchmal denke ich der fährt wie er will
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hi glaubst du der Zusteller ist gern bis spät Abends unterwegs? Vielleicht liegt es ja daran, dass dhl immer mehr Zusteller einspart, so ist das halt bei einer AG, denn nur die Aktionäre zählen, der kleine Zusteller ist denen egal!


----------



## Deadlift (14. November 2008)

Uraka schrieb:


> Laut DHL sollte es am mittwoch da sein, ich warte immer noch drauf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich fühle mit dir...
Warte auch immer noch und mach grad schon Hausarbeit um mich abzulenken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gut das ich diese Woche schon Urlaub hatte....


----------



## WWC_Angeldeath (14. November 2008)

14.11.2008 00:45
Umschlagbasis
Ausgang
Sendung hat die Umschlagbasis verlassen

14.11.2008 06:00
Hamburg
Eingang
Sendung ist im Zustellstandort eingegangen

14.11.2008
06:57
Hamburg
Beladen
Sendung befindet sich auf dem Weg zum Empfänger

Das scheiss Paket ist schon seit 7 Uhr morgends zu mir unterwegs obwohl hamburg nur 45 Minuten von mir entfernt ist ... Postbote war auch schon bei mir in der Straße - aber kein Paket! Denkt ihr das wird heute noch bei mir ankommen ?
EDIT: habe es schon am 12.11.2008 per Overnight Express bestellt -.-


----------



## Thoralfus (14. November 2008)

bfür all jene wo der zustellmensch zu faul/blind oder sonstwas  war beschwert euch einfach bei der entsprechenden postfiliale.  des wirkt wunder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Khaelthazad (14. November 2008)

tjo gute Frage ^^ 
mein Postbote war auch schon da, aber ohne Paket.
Ich hoffe jetzt einfach mal das noch im Laufe des Tages nen DHL Laster hier vorbei kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WWC_Angeldeath (14. November 2008)

also ich habe grade bei DHL angerufen, die nette Frau am Telefon meinte, 
dass das Paket von mir noch vor 12 Uhr bei mir ankommen soll, ansonsten soll ich mich 
nochmal melden und dann gibts ärger... schrecklich so lange zu warten hab haushalt und alles 
schon fertig und heute frei -.-
erstmal eine rauchen ...

EDIT: jawoll wie geil xD war grade fertig mit rauchen und jetzt ist auch endlich mein WOTLK angekommen ! also bei mir hats wunderbar geklappt mit DHL, dem Rest noch VIEL GLÜCK !!


----------



## Khaelthazad (14. November 2008)

hab grad nochmal im Netz geguckt bei Track&Trace steht:

14.11.08 08:22  	Zustellbasis  	Die Sendung wurde in der Zustellbasis bearbeitet.

unter Status steht dann noch:

Die Sendung wird dem Empfänger voraussichtlich heute zugestellt.

bleibt nur zu hoffen das die das heute wenigstens hinbekommen ^^


----------



## WWC_Angeldeath (14. November 2008)

kommt bestimmt heute auch ncoh bei dir an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich wünsche dir viel glück !
einfach fest dran glauben ^^


----------



## bruderelfe (14. November 2008)

Nefretiri schrieb:


> Hi glaubst du der Zusteller ist gern bis spät Abends unterwegs? Vielleicht liegt es ja daran, dass dhl immer mehr Zusteller einspart, so ist das halt bei einer AG, denn nur die Aktionäre zählen, der kleine Zusteller ist denen egal!


Hallo,
ich selbst habe mal bei dem unternehmen gearbeitet, du hast ne unrecht!
Nur es ist so das teilweise der normale briefträger es  mittbringt, wäre grade an tagen ratsam wie diesen, wo wirklich ne menge kommt, und wie ich schon sagte das war seit wochen bei der dhl bekannt! und meine wut gilt sicher nicht denn zustellern eher den oberen bossen, aber wie du schon sagtest das interissiert sie net die bohne!
Nur dann sind die versänder an der reihe, dann müssen sie halt dpd und co nehmen bei solchen sachen!

lg


----------



## Khaelthazad (14. November 2008)

WWC_Angeldeath schrieb:


> kommt bestimmt heute auch ncoh bei dir an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und da Glauben ja Berge versetzt...warum nicht auch Pakete? ^^
abwarten und Baron Mount farmen sag ich da mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaniya (14. November 2008)

Also DHL hat gestern pünktlich geliefert, ABER ich war arbeiten und ausgerechnet dann nimmt das Ding kein Nachbar an!?

Natürlich orange Karte im Briefkasten und ich hatte es schon vor heute abgeschrieben - aber "Überraschung", da wo sonst ein Kreuz ist "[x] heute jedoch nicht", war nix... ich also zur Post und ich konnte es tatsächlich noch abholen... so flexibel hab ich die Post noch nicht erlebt!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## catweazlemac (14. November 2008)

Bei mir ist alles schiefgelaufen.
Ich hatte bei Sqoops bestellt. Angeblich am 11.11. abgeschickt. Bis gestern abend war bei DHL nichts zu finden, Dann tauchte das Paket immerhin in der Verarbeitung auf.
Und was lese ich heute morgen im Status? Auf Wunsch des Empfängers soll es nun erst MORGEN zugestellt werden.

Noch frecher gehts nicht. Auf meinen Wunsch? Morgen sinds dann 5 Tage Bearbeitung für einen Strecke von ca 40 km .
Sqoops und DHL können mir in Zukunft gestohlen bleiben. Werde versuche die zu Vermeiden, wo immer es geht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## G. Vader (14. November 2008)

Bei mir ists auch noch nicht da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei DHL Stand er hattes im Wagen und hat dann um 17:00 Uhr Feierabend gemacht. Arrg

Heute immer noch nicht da, hoffe er kommt heute wenigsten


----------



## Snorry (14. November 2008)

ich habe es gestern bestellt,der postbote war auch schon da,samt paket und ich war nicht da....glück für mich,er hat es bei der nachbarin abgegeben

ABER: die ist nicht mehr zu hause


----------

